# Speaker wire question?



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I recently purchased the Onkyo HT-SP908 Home Theatre System (7.1 surround sound). It consists of:

- TX-SR605 Receiver 90 watts min. continous power per channel

- speakers: 2 way closed type, Impedence 8 ohms, max. input power 110 Watts, Frequency Response 60 Hz-50 Hz

The system sounds great though, at times, the center speaker tends to get static when someone screams or a loud noise is on screen while playing a DVD movie. I am using the original wire that came with the system (real thin).

*Questions:*

1- Is the speaker wire too thin and doesn't have the capacity at high volumes (starts getting static at Vol. #80 - range is 1-100)?

2- If I need a thicker gauge wire, what gauge should I get (my longest run is about 30 ft.)?

3- Is it worth getting "Monster Wire" or just a good premium Radio Shack wire. If so, what gauge/type?

I appreciate any help.

Thank you


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

No. That's not the wire. I couldn't see Onky supplying wire of insufficiant gauge. Stay clear of Monster. It sounds like the noise your hearing is the speaker distorting. If its a problem, turn it down. If your dialogue comes across well, you could lower the volume on your center a bit. If I watch at high volume, I tend to drop the center volume. It gets too harsh in the center.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Could also be that the power amplifier in the Onkyo is clipping? 80 (out of 100) is really loud (for this amplifier) and clipping is not impossible here.

As Randy wrote, turn the volume down when the sound gets distorted. If you need to play louder then you will have to upgrade to a more powerful amplifier/receiver...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I am using the original wire that came with the system (real thin).


It would help if you could find out what guage of wire you're talking about or post a pic of it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

affiatati7 said:


> 1- Is the speaker wire too thin and doesn't have the capacity at high volumes (starts getting static at Vol. #80 - range is 1-100)?


Thats probably the maximum the amp can produce and it is clipping or distorting. 80% is very high, most receivers if getting a good line level will not go above 65 to 75% without clipping.
Your receiver is rated at 90watts and that wont give you high db levels.


> 2- If I need a thicker gauge wire, what gauge should I get (my longest run is about 30 ft.)?


Thicker gauge wire may help a little as there will be less resistance but not a hole lot.
Go with 14awg wire. at 30 ft thats plenty.


> 3- Is it worth getting "Monster Wire" or just a good premium Radio Shack wire. If so, what gauge/type?


No, Monster is just a gimmick (your just paying for the name) and there will be no noticeable difference when using good quality stranded copper speaker wire from Home Depot.


----------



## mmountainbiker (Mar 9, 2008)

Need more power scotty.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Definitive opinion on speaker wire: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Definitive opinion on speaker wire: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


Very good link with lots of useful information. Thanks! :T


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, I think that you have reach the maximum output from your system or you are sending too much bass to that speaker.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

so are you saying that I should change out my Monster cable XP? 
but I got such a good deal on it at Ocean State Job Lot. It comes in package form, not by the roll, 4 lengths of very flexible color coded and terminated 14 gauge wire. priced at $8.99 per pkg.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Monster cables are fine and for the price you got them for there is no reason to return them if they do the job but usually they are simply overpriced.
I had a Monster HDMI cable on my BluRay player that cost $80 and after returning two of them due to intermittent issues I finally went with a cheaper brand and have had no problems since.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

If you are selective, some of the Monster branded stuff is quite good. They do tend to overprice their products for what you get though... and they will put their name on just about anything that will make a buck.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

affiatati7 said:


> ... If I need a thicker gauge wire, what gauge should I get (my longest run is about 30 ft.)? ...


14 gauge is good enough ... you can get a 100' roll at Lowes for about $20 - 25 forget about the "Monster Wire" ... :yes:

About the sound ... Did you calibrate your system??? ... If you haven't maybe this will help, who knows and your speakers levels are to high and that are distoring the sound :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't forget monoprice


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

As has been said; 14awg is good and plenty. Lowe's will sell it really cheap; just make sure it's phase marked so you can see which channel is which. Nothing wrong with Monster cable if the price is right, but Noel Lee's a very greedy man...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

